

WolframAlpha Drops iPhone App Price by 96% to $1.99, Offers Refunds - loboman
http://mashable.com/2010/04/01/wolframalpha-mobile-site/

======
bdfh42
Sometimes I wish there was a button on HN labeled "Yawn" or "Goldfish" that I
could press when someone posts yet another link that just repeats a story that
has been posted n times before without any additional detail or analysis.

I am not looking for an option to vote the post down just to sort of register
my feelings.

Perhaps the addition of a "Goldfish" score would be a useful adjunct to many
posts - maybe it's just the date...

am I getting to you?

